# Estoy hecha polvo¡



## reme66

como dizem em português esta expresão que significa que estou tão cansado que não me posso mexer?


----------



## Vanda

Qual expressão?


----------



## olivinha

Vanda said:


> Qual expressão?


Estoy hecha polvo. 
Estou moída. Estou morta (de cansaço). Estou exausta.


----------



## reme66

He trabajado tanto que no puedo con mi cuerpo ¡estoy hecha polvo!


----------



## Istriano

Visto que você usou uma expressão idiomática com *hecha *(feito), lhe dou umas opções:

_Estou cansada feito uma mula.
Estou cansada feito um burro de carga.
Estou cansada feito o inferno._
_Estou cansada feito um lixo.

(Estou cansada pra cachorro.
Estou cansada pra burro.)
_


----------



## Carfer

_'Estou morta de cansaço', 'estou desfeita' _ou, em tom muito mais coloquial, _'estou feita num oito' ._ As duas últimas não implicam sempre cansaço. A pessoa pode estar desfeita por ter tido um grande desgosto, por exemplo.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer said:


> _'Estou morta de cansaço', 'estou desfeita' _ou, em tom muito mais coloquial, _'estou feita num oito' ._ As duas últimas não implicam sempre cansaço. A pessoa pode estar desfeita por ter tido um grande desgosto, por exemplo.


_Estou acabada._ Tanto pode ser por cansaço, como por desgosto, aborrecimento.


----------



## vf2000

Estou acabada, estou um caco, estou um lixo, eu não existo hoje...


----------



## karina_cuerdita

Um amigo brasileiro me ensinou a frase "estou só o pó" (ele o escreveu "to só o pó")
Os outros brasileiros não usam essa frase?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Outra possibilidade: *fiquei derreado, -a*. É português e galego. Em galego muito usual.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

karina_cuerdita said:


> Um amigo brasileiro me ensinou a frase "estou só o pó" (ele o escreveu "to só o pó")
> Os outros brasileiros não usam essa frase?


Eu nunca a ouvi!


----------



## Alentugano

XiaoRoel said:


> Outra possibilidade: *fiquei derreado, -a*. É português e galego. Em galego muito usual.



Derreado também já ouvi por aqui. Outra possibilidade, muito informal/coloquial ou mesmo regional é _Estou derrotado. Estou acabado _também se usa, pelo menos onde eu vivo.


----------



## Alentugano

Quer uma ainda mais coloquial/regional? _Estou feito em tabaco. _


----------



## reme66

Obrigada, gostei de todas as definições.  Aquí en extremadura y andalucía también decimos ¡ No puedo con mi alma!


----------



## Brazilian Girl

karina_cuerdita said:


> Um amigo brasileiro me ensinou a frase "estou só o pó" (ele o escreveu "to só o pó")
> Os outros brasileiros não usam essa frase?



Sim, em São Paulo, é muito comum dizer: "estou só o pó"....


----------



## sorollexiste

tou arrasada

lol


----------

